
NRL Tests Cooperative Soaring Concept for Sustained Flight of UAV Sailplanes - mattlutze
http://www.nrl.navy.mil/media/news-releases/2016/NRL-Tests-Cooperative-Soaring-Concept-for-Sustained-Flight-of-UAV-Sailplanes
======
mattlutze
Pennsylvania State's tests centered on a suite of software which uses sensor
and other data to calculate where thermals should be, allowing their UAV
testbed to continue flying, possibly indefinitely.

It feels like there's a ton of commercial applications for pseudo-"geostatic"
aerial network nodes. Though, I'm not sure how we square those benefits
against the risks of the military-industrial complex advancing its ubiquitous
surveillance capabilities.

